

Anybody at Nokia speak Spanish? "Lumia" = "hooker" - ajpatel
http://www.wordmagicsoft.com/dictionary/es-en/lumia.php

======
eLobato
EDIT: It looks that some dictionaries on the internet use Lumia and Lumias as
the equivalent in Spanish for prostituta. I can guarantee (being Spaniard born
and raised and having spoken in Spanish with people from literally any
spanish-speaking country) that people use Lumi or Lumis in very, very rare
occasions. Lumia is even weirder (I just learnt it to be honest) and I dont
really understand why the dictionary only includes Lumia. (rae.es). Honestly I
think that that word will be removed from the dictionary sooner than later.

I am sorry to say this but the entry is wrong :( Lumi = hooker. Lumia doesn't
mean anything in Spanish. Actually most of the spanish speakers I met don't
even know that Lumi = hooker (I have one cousin called Lumi and no one noticed
until she was in her early 20s...)

Anyway it probably means something funny in other languages :p

~~~
m1nes
I am Spaniard too and agree with what you say. If you search on a dictionary,
lumia is indeed a word for 'Prostitute', but in some places of spain is used
as an affectionate word.

In fact, my granddaddy used to call my small sister 'Lumia', which in north of
Spain could be used as a familiar substitute for 'Rascal'.

------
sathishmanohar
Randy = hooker in Hindi, that will not make Randy Ortan change his name :D

From a land of gazillion languages (India), I can tell ya, this is inevitable.

------
hkmurakami
Well, "Siri" means "butt" in Japanese as you must all know now, and I know for
a fact that Apple has many Japanese engineers in its HQ. That alone won't stop
a clueless brand name from going public.

------
sabret00the
Well to be fair, Nokia did whore itself out some.

------
CWIZO
I've said this here before: Kuga (Ford's SUV) in Slovenian means bubonic
plague. And it seems that does not stop people buying them here :) And I, for
one, would gladly say "let me check with my hooker if I'm free tomorrow" :)

------
ergodic
Well... Suzuki did change the name of their "Suzuki Wanker" (Suzuki Pajero) in
Spain. It depends...

~~~
eLobato
No they didnt. I have seen many Mitsubishi Pajero in Spain and its so funny
haha

------
ProCynic
El Chevy no va.

